# Clothespin trick!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I mentioned this trick I use in another thread and I wanted to share it with everyone, because it came to my attention that not everyone knows about this helpful hint...

We all know that most cats will freeze and be still when you grab them by the scruff like a mother cat. *You can use a clothespin in the same manner, and then have TWO HANDS to do the medicating that needs to be done!* I will caution that this does not work on all cats, some are resistant to scruffing and if so, they will be resistant to the clothespin, too. BUT, for most cats, it will be effective and can make your tasks with the kitty easier.
Heidi


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's an awesome idea  I've never heard it before, but it makes complete sense. I'll have to try that. Thanks!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

See, Heidi, I'm not the only one who never heard of it before!! :lol:


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Im gonna try that when I get home lol


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Can you do this while you clip their nails?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Try it for anything. I can't guarantee how well it will work, it is different for every cat and depends on how much kitty wants to avoid whatever it is you need to do to them.
Heidi


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

This is such a great tip...I just realized that it would be good to move this to Cat Chat since it is a busier forum :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a brilliant tip, Heidi! :thumb Thanks!
:kittyball


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow! Thank you for sharing


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I dunno about this one. I've got clothes pins and they're not very "grabby" or sturdy in my opinion. I simply can't see them being able to _hold_ onto a clump of cat fur & skin.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree about the quality of clothes pins, they certainly have deteriorated over the years... I have a wide variety of clothespins and I find my older 4" ones, ones with longer 'grabbing parts' and sturdier springs, work the best. I only have a few of those left. I keep one in my container that holds all my cat meds and stuff.
The new ones seem to have a short, snub nose and they can't get a good grip on the cat scruff. They also have to be opened nearly all the way, which makes them almost ineffective, and they have a tendency to snap sideways and the spring disengages and the three pieces fly every which way.


----------

